# Clarification on 11 speed rear derailleur tuning



## dragonanvil (Apr 15, 2009)

As I am to read it correctly in the manual, to adjust the cable tension you are supposed to set the chain on the 5th gear from the bottom and adjust the centerline of the upper pully to the centerline of the fourth gear. Is this correct? With the chain on the large chainring when I do this the chain just wants to jump down to that fourth gear as I try to perform this task. Sorry I'm new to the world of Campy and just need newby advise.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

dragonanvil said:


> As I am to read it correctly in the manual, to adjust the cable tension you are supposed to set the chain on the 5th gear from the bottom and adjust the centerline of the upper pully to the centerline of the fourth gear. Is this correct? With the chain on the large chainring when I do this the chain just wants to jump down to that fourth gear as I try to perform this task. Sorry I'm new to the world of Campy and just need newby advise.


I don't use 11 sp but I doubt that the mechanism is any different. I always do things in this order:
* install cable a bit loosely
* with no tension on the cable, adjust the outer limit screw
* with arm, pull on cable and adjust the inner limit screw
* now increase cable tension until you can get into the largest cog nice and easy
The cable basically fights against the spring, and as long as the limit screws are set correctly there isn't much that can go wrong. 

Now C-40 is going to come into the forum and correct everything I just said wrong ....


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

A Campy RD is no different than any other. You set the small cog limit screw as best you can, without the cable attached. None of my bikes even need the large cog limit screw to restrict travel, so it can be left screwed out a bit. Attach the cable and increase tension until you get good shifts to larger cogs, all the way to the largest. When you're in the largest cog, turn the limit screw in, just enough to get contact.

If the cable tension is too high or you have a cable friction problem the shifts to smaller cogs may hesitate.


----------



## dragonanvil (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks C-40, I knew is couldn't be that hard, I maybe was a little intimidated by the Campagnolo name and those criptic translated instructions. They seem straight forward enough but just one of those things you just need to do once to get it. Looks as though you helped me on both my problems. Just needed to stretch those cables out and go throught the set-up once more time. I think I'm really going to like my new Campy Chorus.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

C-40 said:


> A Campy RD is no different than any other. You set the small cog limit screw as best you can, without the cable attached. None of my bikes even need the large cog limit screw to restrict travel, so it can be left screwed out a bit. Attach the cable and increase tension until you get good shifts to larger cogs, all the way to the largest. When you're in the largest cog, turn the limit screw in, just enough to get contact.
> If the cable tension is too high or you have a cable friction problem the shifts to smaller cogs may hesitate.


I'm finding I get a bit better shifting to largest cog by leaving the limit screw about 1/4 - 1/2 turn out (IIRC), and the slight bit of RD "over travel" allows a slightly faster, more positive shift.

But I still make sure the big-cog limit screw is set to absolutely prevent the RD from contacting the spokes. With the Shamal Ultra rear wheel, the RD in big cog, is just 2.5 mm from spokes. With that tight clearance, I check clearance whenever I clean or service the bike.


----------



## dragonanvil (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Tom I'll this this a try as well, I know tuning is just a bag of little tricks and I will take all I can get,


----------

